# I hope this isn't typical of houndsman.



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sure it isn't, but geez, what a sad story. Wish people like this weren't allowed to own animals. https://www.ksl.com/?sid=46249308&nid=1417


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That's just wrong! I have Hounds, and the kennel is cleaned twice a day, and fresh water and food twice a day. Some people:x


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Stick a couple caps full of apple cider vinegar in the water to prevent algae. Learned that from our chicken water'ers.


-DallanC


----------

